# Griffin NOT for sale, one day old.



## gatecrasherza1 (16/4/16)

Hi guys, bought a griffin last night but finding it difficult to use. Looking to sell or trade for something more user friendly and that can run Claptons. 

Paid R595, looking for R550. It is brand new.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (16/4/16)

Grab yourself some pre made coils and try it again, it's a great tank


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (16/4/16)

I am struggling to wick the thing, dry hits all the way. Or possibly me being a dumb as somehow.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (16/4/16)

Oh and I am using pre made coils. I know the tank is awesome but I am super frustrated, spend last night and this morning trying to get it working. Lost a lung and a bunch of juice and still no go.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (16/4/16)

It's a learning curve bud , swing by a local vape shop near you and ask them to help you out. Remember you want your wick to be light and fluffy. You should be able to move the wick backwards and forwards through the coil with just the slightest resistance.


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (16/4/16)

Very true, I followed the YouTube videos but maybe I need to take your advice and go past a shop. Need a billow glass in any case.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (16/4/16)

Try the scottish wick technique


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (16/4/16)

Agreed, it take a few tries, don't give up! Otherwise I would've given up on my cubis rba and that is one very stubborn rba! I have a friend who just started vaping and I am taking him to juice tasting at vk today. I am no pro but I get my tanks and rda's to work, if you want help maybe we could all take a look at it. Otherwise losing a lung might mean you fired too high..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (16/4/16)

I was firing at nothing more than 30 watts, running duel 28g Clapton, pre build

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (16/4/16)

Listening to everyone's advice could I asked the mods to moves this thread out of the for sale for now?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (16/4/16)

Good show , play with it and take your time. Make sure your coils are firing evenly and that the wick fits nice and loose in the juice channels. If it's too tight you'll get nasty dry hits. I'm firing my griffin at around 50-60w on dual claptons and it's very happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/4/16)

Not a great Griffin fan for a coupla reasons, but it is actually very easy to build and wick. And it wicks well. So it'll be worth your while to sort the wicking out before you dump it, you may love it. Some actually do


----------



## brotiform (17/4/16)

I love both of mine and yesterday we managed to sort out gatecrasher and the Griffin is working super well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (17/4/16)

Yea thank you gents, the unit is definitely not for sale anymore. but boy does it eat juice. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/16)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Listening to everyone's advice could I asked the mods to moves this thread out of the for sale for now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Thread moved to rebuildable tank talk
Have added the word 'NOT' in the title. 

@Gatecrasherza , in future if you want to sell something you need all the info and pics. 

Enjoy the Griffin and post us a pic when you get things going right with it.


----------



## Nightwalker (17/4/16)

I'm sorry. But the Griffin is easy to wick. Look on theese forums. I've done two instructions on wicking. You can do it bud


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (17/4/16)

Will do Silver, just waiting for a new phone without a crack camera. Thank you for moving the thread and inserting the word not.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/4/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/need-help-on-how-to-wick-the-griffin-tank.t20469/#post-342944
Ull find my wicking here

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (17/4/16)

Thanks Nightwalker 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/4/16)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Yea thank you gents, the unit is definitely not for sale anymore. but boy does it eat juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Running Claptons I treat it with the same respect as a dripper lol... it eats juice yes but you dont need to chain vape it. I found my juice usage dropping soon as I got in the swing of things with the Griffin.


----------



## DarkSide (17/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Running Claptons I treat it with the same respect as a dripper lol... it eats juice yes but you dont need to chain vape it. I found my juice usage dropping soon as I got in the swing of things with the Griffin.


So true, had to purchase my first bottle of 3mg, damn, with dual claptons, and high wattage, "kicked me like a mule", a "puff or two" is suffice till the nic calls again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Russell (28/5/16)

What kind of juice consumption are you guys getting on the Griffin?
I'm looking into getting one but i'm worried that it's gonna cost a fortune to vape.


----------



## Yagya (28/5/16)

Im using about 50ml from monday to friday..problem is i can sit at my desk and vape..
It depends on how much u vape..hence all the vapers going into diy juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

